# Frage an kreative köpfe ...



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal eine frage an die kreativen köpfe hier ... Udn zwar oben in dem bild shet ihr ein design ... das aber noch relativ leer aussieht udn jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr ein paar kreativ einfälle habt was man da noch so rein createn könnte oder anderes design machen. ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar ideen aber ich denke mal schon ... vielleicht habt ihr auch eine Idee für ein navi - menu ...

THX schon mal im Vorraus!!!

mfg Mk


----------



## bertrunken (8. April 2002)

hidiho nochmals.
auch hier bin ich der meinung dass das hier nicht hingehört, aber was solls.

bei fettepixel.de wäre dieser post vermutlich angebrachter.

so long fill the center
berti


----------



## Fey (8. April 2002)

Falschen Forum!

Aber 'n gutgemeinter Tip, schneid die arme Sandy mal 'n bisserl besser aus.

MfG,
Fey


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Ich werde es gleich mal posten ... danke für deinen tip ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fey _
> *Falschen Forum!
> 
> Aber 'n gutgemeinter Tip, schneid die arme Sandy mal 'n bisserl besser aus.
> ...



DAs mit dem ausschneiden ist schwierig wenn du mir sagen kannst wie ich die größe des radiergummis beieinflussen kann???

mfg Mk


----------



## bertrunken (8. April 2002)

*radirgummiegrösse*

sofern du das 6er photoshop hast kansst du den radierer auswählen und dann im menü das oben eingeblendet wird die punktgrösse verändern, die kleinste grösse ist 1 pixel auf1 pixel.

so long
berti


----------



## stiffy (8. April 2002)

radierer so wie brushes auswählen

ich würd dir aber den quickmask-modus empfehlen... find ich wesentlich komfortabler zum ausschneiden


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Also ich arbiete ja lieber mit Imageready oder ist Photoshop besser als das dazu gelieferte Prog?? und da kann ich es glaube nicht eintsllen ... oder etwa doch???

mfg Mk


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz Muttiknutscher,

Also die besten Ergebnisse erziele ich mit
Hilfe des Extrairen-Tools von PS 6.0 denn
das hat den Vorteil, dass sämtliche Lösch-
schritte protokolliert werden und solltest
du am ende etwas nicht gelöscht haben wollen,
kannst du es so bequem rückgängig machen..

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Solltest du jetzt noch mal ein
Bild mit der "bewertet mal" Frage stellen,
dann schneid ich dir die Ohren ab ! 

Das gehört dann wie die anderen schon
erwähnt haben nach http://www.fettepixel.de


----------



## bertrunken (8. April 2002)

wegen dem radiergummie nochmal:

solche fragen kann man sich meist schon
selbst beantworten wenn man das nette
kleine suchtool benutzt. ist net bösgemeint,
soll nur als vorschlag gelten um die threadzahl
etwas geringer zu halten.

so long first searching then asking
berti


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

JA geht klar = Mythos007 = kommt nicht wieder vor hab emir den ertsne thread nicht durchgelesen ... trotzdem bin ich jetzt nicht schaluer wie ich in Imageready die die Radiergummin grööße einstelle ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

Chellaz Muttiknutscher,

also normalerweise bearbeitet man das Bild vorher
in Photoshop bis es bis auf die Animationen fertig
gestellt ist und dann klickst Du auf das Feld
Nummer 16 (siehe Bild unten) dadurch wird dein
Bild nach Image-Ready exportiert und in „Image-Ready“
selbst - stellst du dann nur noch die Animationen
bzw. "Rollover-Effekte" etc. ein ...

So machen’s die Profis 

Bis dann dann sohtyM|Mythos

N.S.: Dein Handbuch weiss da aber
sicher noch besser Bescheid


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Also das bedeutet Mythos007 das ihr ein screendesugn für eine Website komplett mit Photoshop macht udn nicht mit Imageready so wie ich es bisher gemacht habe???

Man ihr wisst ja hier echt bescheid ...


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

Chellaz Muttiknutscher, 

Jau - so ist das wohl 

N.S.: Nimm dir mal nen bischen mehr zeit
für deine Postings - wir sind ja hier nicht
auf der Flucht


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

sprichst du auf meine rechtschreibfehrler an?? werde mir in zukunft mehr mühe geben ... Also heißt es ich soll in zukunft nur noch mit PS arbeiten und nicht mit IR?? Hast du wirklich nicht mal einen kleinen tip für das design da oben???

mfg Mk


----------



## bertrunken (8. April 2002)

die frage mit dem arbeiten in ps hat mythos ja schon beantwortet würde ich doch mal sagen.

zu einer idee: wie wäre es wenn du z.B. ein foto von einem livekonzert von allen fünf einbauen würdest oder etwas in der art und sie darin etwas heraushebst.

so long
berti

//edit: eventuell eines wo auch etwas bühne ausenherum ist.


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

Die idee klingt ja nicht schelcht aber es ist ja eine reine sandy Mölling fanpage und keine No Angels ... ich werde mal schauen ob ich so ein bild zu verfügung habe ...

mfg Mk


----------



## freekazoid (8. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@ muttiknutscher


> Also das bedeutet Mythos007 das ihr ein screendesugn für eine Website komplett mit Photoshop macht udn nicht mit Imageready so wie ich es bisher gemacht habe???


>> yep! das is hier so gang und gebe 
imageready benutz ich nur um rollovers zu machen. sogar das slicen mach ich grösstenteils in ps.
und ey, ps is ja wohl das beste grafiktool das es gibt *behaupt*


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> heyhoi zusammen
> 
> @ muttiknutscher
> ...



Ja es ist ja uch das beste tool was gibt ... hast du vielleicht ein paar kleien tipps zu dem design oben?? Wäre cool ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2002)

> Also die besten Ergebnisse erziele ich mit
> Hilfe des Extrairen-Tools von PS 6.0 denn
> das hat den Vorteil, dass sämtliche Lösch-
> schritte protokolliert werden und solltest
> ...



hmm, wenn ich mal nerven darf *g* , also ich arbeite in solchen Fällen entweder mit Pfaden oder:

Ebenmasken 

kann man prima mit arbeiten, vorwärtz, rückwärts und Co, meine man kann ohne Probleme kleine Fehler korrigieren vorher, nachher und sogar nachdem man das Bild gespeichert hat am nächsten Tag noch.


----------



## Muttiknutscher (8. April 2002)

@ Webcutdirektor: danke für den tipp ... werde es mir aufjedenfall zu herzen nehmen ...

mfg Mk


----------



## subzero (8. April 2002)

sorry...kommt jezz bestimtm dumm..aber gibbet ne erläuterung im inet über ebenemasken..da wir schon drüber reden... 

danke... @ webcutdirector...


----------



## Homie25 (8. April 2002)

Also Muttiknutscher  (hammer Name ) ich würde dir empfehlem die Sandy die ganz links ist ein bischen besser auszuschneiden, dann nimm ein Bild von einem Konzert von den No Angels Das tust dann in den Hintergrund spielst dann damit herum machst dann vieleicht noch ein Gitter drauf und dann schick das Bild noch mal. Wir werden dir schon helfen.;-)


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

nix da - die jungs auf http://www.fettepixel.de werden dir
da bestimmt weiterhelfen ... also ride on ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2002)

> sorry...kommt jezz bestimtm dumm..aber gibbet ne erläuterung im inet über ebenemasken..da wir schon drüber reden...



Öh...F1, da ist das wirklich gut erklärt!

Müsste ich Tut schreiben, kommt auf den Bedarf an, ob sich das hier lohnt!


----------



## Muttiknutscher (9. April 2002)

*@ Homie25: * Werde auf jedenfall deinen ratschlag mit einbauen ... (gittermäßig, ...)

*@ Mythos007: * Meno ich habe es doch vertanden das ich nicht mehr so was posten soll geht klar ...

*@ Webcutdirektor: * Also ein Tutrial wär's doch aufjedenfall mal wert oder???

mfg Mk


----------



## shiver (9. April 2002)

*HANDBUCH!*


----------



## Muttiknutscher (9. April 2002)

*@ shiver: * man wer weiß denn nicht das er isn hanbuch zu schauen hat oder einfach mal F1 drücken ...

mfg Mk


----------

